# looking for damaged 585 small



## lc4640 (Jan 16, 2006)

i'm looking for a damaged 585, size small.
(guess i could use any model that has the same geometry.)
i want to build it up as an indoor trainer bike.
if anybody has a frame they wouldn't ride on the street, but is good enough as a trainer bike, please let me know.
i'll pay a reasonable amount.
thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

You might want to check E-bay for used models, like the older KG 461. The only difference in the 51cm size is a 5mm shorter TT and head tube, so you'd need 5mm more spacer and either a 5mm longer stem or perhaps different bars to get 5mm more reach. I have these two frames and just split the 5mm difference between the reach and saddle fore/aft.

The 565 will have identical geometry to the 585.


----------



## lc4640 (Jan 16, 2006)

c40,

great idea. thanks.

david


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Just curious why it would be important to get a Look 585 (and damaged). On a trainer, the stiffness, handling, road feel are irrelevant. As long as you can get your saddle and bars to the right spot, any frame (say a low end C'dale or even a no name Taiwan frame) should do the job, no?


----------



## davey d (Jul 22, 2007)

I agree, I use a 100 year old( that might be a slight white lie) cougar frame on my turbo, bought off ebay for peanuts.As long as you can get the postion and fit the same as your road bike or tt bike then thats all that should matter.


----------



## lc4640 (Jan 16, 2006)

agreed.
i can get the same contact points with any frame relatively close in size.
the reason i wanted a 585, or something with identical geo, is because i currently have a wrecked 585 on a trainer and it was sooo easy to set up exactly like my new replacement 585.
simplicity is all. 
and i guess i'm not all that precise with a plumb line and measuring stick!
but thanks for your recos.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

lc4640 said:


> agreed.
> the reason i wanted a 585, or something with identical geo, is because i currently have a wrecked 585 on a trainer and it was sooo easy to set up exactly like my new replacement 585.
> simplicity is all. .


If you already have a wrecked 585 on a trainer, why do you need another one??


----------



## lc4640 (Jan 16, 2006)

kdub said:


> If you already have a wrecked 585 on a trainer, why do you need another one??


cause
im
setting
up
a
trainer
at
work.
:thumbsup:


----------

